# new zealand involvement in the vietnam war



## jrk (Oct 7, 2005)

heres the new zealand summary of affairs in the vietnam war.

http://www.nzhistory.net.nz/Gallery/se-asia/vietnam.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very interesting article. One never hears anything whatsoever of New Zealand's involvement in Vietnam.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> A very interesting article. One never hears anything whatsoever of New Zealand's involvement in Vietnam.



Many Koreans there two - My brother told me he thinks he killed one - self defence!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember working with a vet back in the 80's who told me the Koreans were the single most effective counter-insurgency soldiers hes ever seen.

Brutally effective and they had a passionate hatred for anything communist.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice site jrk. Good information there. You never really here anything other than the USA's involvement in 'nam.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Many Koreans there two


Yeah, _that_ I did know about. I used to have a book discussing the soldiers involved in Vietnam, but I swear it didn't mention New Zealanders. It wasn't a very comprehensive book anyway, as I recall. I think my dad bought it at a yard sale. I couldn't even tell you the title now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> I remember working with a vet back in the 80's who told me the Koreans were the single most effective counter-insurgency soldiers hes ever seen.
> 
> Brutally effective and they had a passionate hatred for anything communist.



Very true - they are brutal to the enemy and to each other.


----------



## jrk (Oct 17, 2005)

both australia and new zealand sent their sas units into vietnam


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

The British sent the S.A.S to Vietnam as 'casual observers'.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

plan_D said:


> The British sent the S.A.S to Vietnam as 'casual observers'.


I assume they went with full kit then to 'protect themselves' 

I think they saw combat somehow.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

No, they dressed in clown suits. "See, you guys are stupid. They're going to be looking for Army guys..." 

I think they would have seen some 'casual observors' combat, yes. But don't tell anyone ...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Like:
SAS1: oh look there is a load of Vietcong what are we going to do? 
SAS2: don't know we are here as casual observers?
SAS3: Fire!
In no time at all there are no Vietcong. They would have been 'attacked' at some point.


----------



## jrk (Oct 17, 2005)

plan_D said:


> No, they dressed in clown suits. "See, you guys are stupid. They're going to be looking for Army guys..."
> 
> I think they would have seen some 'casual observors' combat, yes. But don't tell anyone ...




make the point more clearer on what guys are stupid plan d


----------

